# 1958 schwinn deluxe racer



## stelber1987 (Dec 16, 2015)

just picked this one up the other day done a little cleaning on her the serial numbers are db97342 i looked it up says 5/1/1958 its a schwinn deluxe racer 3 speed i think everything is origanal im not sure i thought it was a nice find


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, where did you look up the serial number? There is a serial number look up stickey at the top of the Schwinn section on this forum. I come up with SN date of April 1966. Nice Coppertone Racer.


----------



## stelber1987 (Dec 16, 2015)

i went onto google typed in schwinn serial numbers went to the sight and put in the serial number and that is what it came up with go try it


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2015)

stelber1987 said:


> i went onto google typed in schwinn serial numbers went to the sight and put in the serial number and that is what it came up with go try it




Nah, no need to. Your Racer is a 1966 model. 

Try the copied list here on the forum.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63993-Schwinn-Serial-Number-Reference


----------



## stelber1987 (Dec 16, 2015)

no the serial numbers are on the rear drop out not the head tube thats why you are coming up with 1966


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2015)

stelber1987 said:


> no the serial numbers are on the rear drop out not the head tube thats why you are coming up with 1966




I'm correct with the date on your serial number. 1965 was the year Schwinn began using the two letters indicating the month and year and they were on the left rear dropout until mid 1970. Here is the *one and only original posted list *that has been copied by everyone.  http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## stelber1987 (Dec 16, 2015)

then why is it when i type my serial number into schwinn serial number on google on the schwinn websight it ask me to type in the number then the next step is either the number is on the rear drop out or the head tube now if i click on the head tube it comes up with your date but if i hit the rear drop out it comes up with 1958


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 16, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm, where did you look up the serial number? There is a serial number look up stickey at the top of the Schwinn section on this forum. I come up with SN date of April 1966. Nice Coppertone Racer.




I agree DB..... would be 1966. Omly one *letter* for a fifties date


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2015)

stelber1987 said:


> then why is it when i type my serial number into schwinn serial number on google on the schwinn websight it ask me to type in the number then the next step is either the number is on the rear drop out or the head tube now if i click on the head tube it comes up with your date but if i hit the rear drop out it comes up with 1958




The Schwinncruiser site has been flawed since day ONE.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 16, 2015)

Correct- that's a later one. 1966. Looks to be the short/19 inch frame. Cool color.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 17, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> I agree DB..... would be 1966. Omly one *letter* for a fifties date





Lol, believe me Gary knows anything DB really well...

Didnt 66s have the chrome fender braces?

My '67


----------

